# Fake baneblade official fluff?



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

A few years ago I was looking around and found a small mention in what I could tell official fluff mentioning "fake baneblade's".

From what I remember the description of the tank was.

"Produced on low tier forge worlds who can't manufacturer more exotic tanks and superheavys. So in an attempt to ether look better or increase the amount of planets ordering from them they construct these and sell them as baneblades or unique leman Russ variants.

For the most part the construction prosses is simply fusing together four or more leman Russ battle tanks. Replacing the battle cannon with other weapons is also common."


I'm woundering if anyone has come across said fluff or anything about these tanks.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

There are "fake" baneblades all around. They're not up to normal baneblade snuff.

The baneblade you described sounds like a piece of fan imagination, though. I couldn't find it in any of the Imperial Armours nor in the Lexicanum nor in all my BL readings.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

What offical fluff have you got on them?
And what IA/BL books have you cheaked?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

here is a picture of one, only the highly observant will pick the subtle differences that reveal it to be a fake Baneblade

http://www.jokeroo.com/pictures/car/small-tank-car.html


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

I dont know what your talking about magpie.
All I see is a top noch baneblade.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Count the track links !


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Macharius. If you read the entries for the macharius in the IA books you will find the description of which you speak. A superheavy tank without all the advanced systems of the ancient stc baneblades. Take a look.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Count the track links!


By the Throne, he's right you know!

BASTARDS!!! :ireful2:


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

vulcan539 said:


> What offical fluff have you got on them?
> And what IA/BL books have you cheaked?


The IG codices, IA 1-11, and a crapton of BL books (I wouldn't be able to guess the number of BL books I've churned through to the closest dozen).

It's either extremely obscure or fan-based.



shaantitus said:


> Macharius. If you read the entries for the macharius in the IA books you will find the description of which you speak. A superheavy tank without all the advanced systems of the ancient stc baneblades. Take a look.


He's talking about a _specific_ super-heavy that's made up of fusing 4 or more Leman Russ chassis to make a super-heavy vehicle.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> Macharius. If you read the entries for the macharius in the IA books you will find the description of which you speak. A superheavy tank without all the advanced systems of the ancient stc baneblades. Take a look.





hailene said:


> He's talking about a _specific_ super-heavy that's made up of fusing 4 or more Leman Russ chassis to make a super-heavy vehicle.


Thanks to both of you, wile it's not definite, it's still more then what I had on these when I asked a couple of days ago.

Anyways digging around a bit and found an old post I made about these in early 2011, looks like I was trying to write a data sheet for them based of the same information I have now.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

To be clear: the Macharius is not a collection of Leman Russ tanks fused together.

"The Macharius is one of a variety of super heavy tank referred to as 'second generation' Baneblades. Built by forge worlds that do not possess the STC data to build Baneblades, the Macharius (named after the legendary Lord Commander Solar Macharius), fulfills the same battlefield role as the Baneblade, but lacks most of its advanced features, engine performance, and armour bracing. First developed by Magos Nalax of Lucius forge world*, there are also variants of the Macharius with various weapon systems that replace the tank's twin battle cannons."

Ironically, the Lucius referred to, above, is the forge world that makes Lucius-pattern Baneblades. The same Imperial Armour book that refers to them doesn't make mention of any notable differences (but that could be in a different book). Here's what it does say about knock-off Baneblades, though:

"This is because there is immense demand for the Baneblade ... For these reasons, the millennia have seen a slow but sure increase in the number of 'counterfeit' Baneblades seeing service in the Imperial army.

These Baneblades, produced by Forge Worlds eager to secure large military contracts and trade concessions, do not incorporate all of the available STC data that is on those from Mars and the few other favoured Forge Worlds. While a true Baneblade uses much more powerful rocket-propelled shells in its main battle cannon, a second-generation Baneblade (as the Adepts of Mars refer to these tanks) uses only standard battle cannon ammunition. Similarly, the reinforced mount of the Demolisher cannon in a true Baneblade allows it to lay down a devastatating bombardment as it advances, while second-generation Baneblades normally mount a second battle cannon in the hull. These are not the only differences, for the original Baneblade design has improved internal armour bracing, greater engine performance and transmission, superior comms and tactical logic engines, and all manner of other secondary systems which are far superior to those of the second-generation war machines."


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Witch IA book is that taken from Phoebus? Sorry for asking as I don't own any of them so I need to ask around some mates for there copyies.

That's really interesting bit of fluff there about counterfeit baneblades.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

vulcan539 said:


> For the most part the construction prosses is simply fusing together four or more leman Russ battle tanks. Replacing the battle cannon with other weapons is also common."


Sounds like an Ork superheavy to me :shok:

Although yes, I vaguely recall hearing something along these lines a couple of years back, but I cant for the life of me remember.


----------

